# Neil Peart



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Rush drummer Neil Peart dead at 67 | CBC News

didn’t see this one coming, pretty young fellow as far as life spans go these days!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Just heard this on the radio. Shocked!
I had not heard that he was ill.
RIP Mr. Peart
Thanks for all the wonderful drumming, music, lyrics and books.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

R.I.P, dude. Had the pleasure of seeing RUSH live twice before they called it. Canadian treasures, and Neil was always such an inspiration. His unique sense of direction, his ability to connect to the common man, and the respect he had for staying grounded and humble throughout his career... they all point to that of a true genius. Never mind his ability as a rhythmic force and as a poet... damn.

W.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

How do you talk about an icon? Loved the band, loved the lyrics, loved the performances. Thank you, thank you, thank you Ghost Rider. Peace

[h://video]


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Brain Cancer RIP Neil


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Still young. Screw cancer.  RIP Neil.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This week just keeps getting better and better, eh? Jeez. I have Neil's book about his motorcycle travels downstairs. I'll have to bring it up and take a peek through it.
Once upon a time, our rock icons would die from overdoses or the famous self-inflicted-gunshot-wound. More and more , when you hear one of your musical heroes has died, you feel compelled to ask "So what kind of cancer was it?". I guess rock is getting old.
Neil's first wife died from cancer, not that long after their 19 year-old daughter was killed in a car accident. The man had a tough life. I guess it's a testament to the healing power of music...and maybe motorcycles. If you're feeling generous and looking for charities to support, remember Neil and Gord.
I'm just 2 months older than him. It's a weird feeling when you see obits for people the exact same age as oneself.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

God Dammit that's a shocker. He was just a month older than me 

RIP. Amazing drummer and lyricist.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

My very first concert as a 16 year old, 1976 at the pacific coliseum in Vancouver, RUSH was on tap. Drove 100 km's in with two friends in a 72' volkswagon beetle. What a memory that was. I had never heard a drummer in a rock band that was so articulate to my ears.

They still are (imo) the greatest canadian rock band ever, thanks for your special style that has always been a big influence to many bands all over the world

rock and roll and intellect do go hand in hand


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very sad day for music.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

NOOOOooooooooooo!

I love all sorts of music, bands and songs but there are only enough fingers on one hand to count the bands that were the soundtrack to certain periods of my life. Rush was one of them. I remember fondly lying on the floor in our unfinished basement on a dirty old rug, the old ratty sofa that was no longer worthy of being upstairs, my old record player with the speakers to the side, listening to 2112, Fly By Night, Caress Of Steel, A Farewell To Kings, Moving Pictures...over and over and over again looking at the album covers and reading the lyrics for the thousandth time.

There are still some of those songs that take me right back to that place and time or make me think of people I haven’t thought of in ages. I can even remember the smells.

I rarely post in these memoriam threads but I just couldn’t let this one pass by. 

Neil, thank you SO much for all those memorable lyrics and drum rolls that when they came around, everyone stops what they’re doing and plays the air drums for a few seconds and then goes back about their business. You made MY world a much more enjoyable place.

I’m out of words...and it still doesn’t seem to be enough....

Rock on!!!! (without joint pain).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just heard that he had been diagnosed with cancer ~3 1/2 years ago (CBC News).


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Rest in Peace Neil. You were one of my biggest musical influences and heroes.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not that mentions in the American press should be the barometer of importance, but I was surprised to see Peart's passing among the headlines on the NY Times website.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Very sad news. I was a huge fan. I learned fly by night when I was in high school and I’ve loved these guys ever since.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I’m grateful to have seen RUSH live on several occasions, with both the first & last times being in Montreal with my drummer friend Ian (we all need at least one of those) on the Test For Echo & R40 tours. Thank you for a lifetime of incredible music & thought-provoking lyrics.

I had the sense that Neil never got over losing his wife & daughter, may he be at peace now.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Fuck cancer.

Huge rhythm influence even when I wasn’t a drummer. The problem with life is that it ends with death. This one hurts.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I saw the Time Machine tour at the Molson Amphitheatre and this was the intro. About halfway through the hilarity you knew what they were opening with and the place went bananas. A little chuckle can help sad times.

[h://video]


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, crappy news. But he gave us so much in lyrics and drums that he won't ever really be gone to me. 

RIP Mr. Peart.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Those familiar with the animated series Archer will know that the character of Krieger generally had a Rush album cover - or hommage to it - painted on the side of his van.
Krieger's Van


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Dude was a genius, legend. RIP


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow. The master has left us, and too soon.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Very sad news, the cd he produced, "Burning for Buddy" was a staple on my long commute in the mid '90's.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Found out at dinner with friends. RIP to a legend.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was 12 when my Uncle put on an 8 track of Farewell to Kings in his truck. Created an instant fan for life. First time I saw them was at the Time Machine tour posted up above by @leftysg . Thanks for the memory!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Holy shit!

RIP


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

RIP.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1804845129645682


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1804845129645682


Some great comic relief. I’m sure Neil would approve. And being a trailer park boys fan I know it’s coming from a place of total respect.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I wonder if this is the real reason they retired?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Simply the best and from all accounts a great man. RIP


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Farewell sir. 
This was one of my brothers favourite songs. About leaving I guess.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Big loss to music & bigger to his family & friends.
Condolences to all.
I got the impression when he announced his retirement it was more than the arthritis & other physical issues.
He had a rough go of things for a few years.

Also reminded me we just lost Neil Innes in late December (Bonzo Dog Band, Rutles, Python)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

comments
_Here is probably the earliest recording of a Neil Peart drum solo with Rush. Recorded in 1974 just about a month after him joining the Band. This is taken from a bootleg recording entitled "The Fifth order Of Angels"_


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

He was a drummer's drummer.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Some interviews, performances, laughs and tears.

[h://video]


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

leftysg said:


> Some interviews, performances, laughs and tears.
> 
> [h://video]


Wow !!! Amazing talented man.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Petition
Celebrate Neil Peart at the 2020 Grammys

_Rush drummer and lyricist Neil Peart died on January 7, 2020, and to celebrate his life and work we want a special performance dedicated to him during the 2020 Grammy Awards, which will be held on January 26, 2020. Gathering the greatest drummers alive for a once-in-a-lifetime performance at the 2020 Grammys would be a fitting tribute to a man who changed the way generations approached the drums._


----------



## Jimmy The Gent (Sep 4, 2018)

What a difference between him and Gord Downie. Neil chose to keep it private. Classy and immensely talented.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

In the world of rock and roll Rush was a classy act. If they ever had any internal strife, it was contained within the band. Hard working and massive touring in the early days. They deserve every award and amount of praise that can be given. Being a drummer first before I ever picked up a guitar, my idol was Buddy Rich, who I still consider to be one of the greatest drummers to ever live. Then Rush came along and Neil Peart was just way over the top, he was always way more then a time keeper and has influenced some of the great drummers of today. Mike Portnoy, Kenny Aronoff and so many more. Without a doubt the greatest rock drummer I have ever heard and a class act all the way.

It was a distinct pleasure to grow up with his playing, lyrics and music that will always find a place on my playlists. Take a hard look at Hemispheres and the work involved with that music. No wonder they never tried to repeat it. I was lucky enough to see them play side one of that once and 2112 in it's entirety a couple of times as well.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

butterknucket said:


>


I grew up as a drummer but was never a Peart or Rush fan at all. That said, I absolutely love this picture. It reminds us that behind the 'legends' and 'stars' sits a kid who simply had a ton of fun playing music. Love it!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I grew up as a drummer but was never a Peart or Rush fan at all. That said, I absolutely love this picture. It reminds us that behind the 'legends' and 'stars' sits a kid who simply had a ton of fun playing music. Love it!


And a kid who understood what commitment and determination meant.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> And a kid who understood what commitment and determination meant.


For sure, but that smile is all about the fun and love of music.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

A little late to this thread but I feel I have to chime in. This one hit hard and out of the blue! Still can't believe it. When asked a question like "What's your favorite band" or something like it I'm reluctant to land on any single band as so many have been important to me but Rush always pops into the list at or near the top. Like many of a certain age I grew up listening to them and was a fan even through their "keyboard" heavy phase in the 80's. I think the primary reason for that was Neil's playing and lyrics which always spoke to me. I also became a fan of his writing and have read most of his books. For the uninitiated "Ghost Rider - Travels on the Healing Road" is a powerful document of his life at that time. Sorry he's gone. I was looking forward to more of his writing since he retired from drumming. That said he left a treasure trove of material both sonically and in print. To quote part of his philosophy... "What's the most excellent thing I can do today?" Great mindset for a life well lived!

Edit: After listening to some Rush yesterday, considering the lyrics and again his writing and philosophy I found myself getting angry that this had to happen to someone like him. I also thought of Gord Downie who suffered the same fate and who also provided wonderful wordscapes. Why these guys and not some of the self serving, soulless pieces of crap that run much of the world? Neil himself knew that life ain't fair. Damn, he was right!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> A little late to this thread but I feel I have to chime in. This one hit hard and out of the blue! Still can't believe it. When asked a question like "What's your favorite band" or something like it I'm reluctant to land on any single band as so many have been important to me but Rush always pops into the list at or near the top. Like many of a certain age I grew up listening to them and was a fan even through their "keyboard" heavy phase in the 80's. I think the primary reason for that was Neil's playing and lyrics which always spoke to me. I also became a fan of his writing and have read most of his books. For the uninitiated "Ghost Rider - Travels on the Healing Road" is a powerful document of his life at that time. Sorry he's gone. I was looking forward to more of his writing since he retired from drumming. That said he left a treasure trove of material both sonically and in print. To quote part of his philosophy... "What's the most excellent thing I can do today?" Great mindset for a life well lived!
> 
> Edit: After listening to some Rush yesterday, considering the lyrics and again his writing and philosophy I found myself getting angry that this had to happen to someone like him. I also thought of Gord Downey who suffered the same fate and who also provided wonderful wordscapes. Why these guys and not some of the self serving, soulless pieces of crap that run much of the world. Neil himself knew that life ain't fair. Damn, he was right!


We all have to check out, just some do sooner than others.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have been sort of in shock since the news of Peart’s passing broke.

I realize he was just a drummer in a rock band, but this hit me hard.

I can honestly say that Peart and Rush had a significant impact on my life.

I became a fan when the first album was released and those first five or six albums remain among my favorites.

There are too many elements to list in terms of the influences they have had on me.

Geddy and Alex must be shattered.

Honestly, I’m still trying to shake it off.

I’m grateful that I was able to see them many times over the years. I never saw an off night, not even close.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Geddy and Alex must be shattered.


They were probably 'in the loop' while he fought this terrible disease. So they didn't experience the shock all of us felt. I know I did. It took a day before I could really deal with it. 

But still horrible for them, with all they'd been through in the last 40 odd years.

Fuck Cancer!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> They were probably 'in the loop' while he fought this terrible disease. So they didn't experience the shock all of us felt. I know I did. It took a day before I could really deal with it.
> 
> But still horrible for them, with all they'd been through in the last 40 odd years.
> 
> Fuck Cancer!


I heard the news in the radio and then saw this thread shortly after. I haven't really been able to bring myself to comment until now. This really hammers home (for me) just how short our stay on this planet really is.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> I heard the news in the radio and then saw this thread shortly after. I haven't really been able to bring myself to comment until now. This really hammers home (for me) just how short our stay on this planet really is.


Just wait until you retire. Time flies by even faster if you can believe it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Leo pays tribute.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The grief for me came at the beginning when I was told a close family member was diagnosed with a terminal disease. Then the following 24 months watching him get sicker and sicker was hard to watch... When the end arrived I felt relief for the poor guy to be out of his misery.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

leftysg said:


> I saw the Time Machine tour at the Molson Amphitheatre and this was the intro. About halfway through the hilarity you knew what they were opening with and the place went bananas. A little chuckle can help sad times.
> 
> [h://video]


thanks for that. Gave me nostalgic chills. He’s was a wonderful blessing to canadian music.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

leftysg said:


> Some interviews, performances, laughs and tears.
> 
> [h://video]


Thanks for that.

His solos were epic, musical feats of endurance and art. I've just watched a few. On top of his otherworldly musical skills, his articulate writing, drive, and his apparent humility, I'm struck that he was apparently a very likeable guy. Rush fans act like they've lost a brother, and they have.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I hope Geddy and Alex record another album. Maybe they could get Dave Grohl to play drums?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> I hope Geddy and Alex record another album. Maybe they could get Dave Grohl to play drums?


There must be better choices.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

player99 said:


> There must be better choices.


you gotta give some candidates


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

vadsy said:


> you gotta give some candidates


I am not up on progressive rock drummers, but I doubt DG is of that calibre. 
But hey, Donald Trump is president so what do I know...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

player99 said:


> There must be better choices.


There are, but Geddy has hinted in interviews in the last few months he might be doing something with Dave Grohl.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> There are, but Geddy has hinted in interviews in the last few months he might be doing something with Dave Grohl.


He's even been seen with Dave Grohl.....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Rush’s Geddy Lee Reveals His ‘Surreal Common Point’ With Dave Grohl of Foo Fighters – Metalhead Zone

_He (Geddy) also revealed that his mother and Dave Grohl’s mother were long-time friends, and they were hang out together in Toronto.
_
Thinking back, I remember that the grandmother of a friend of mine was a friend of Geddy's grandma. Small world.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

player99 said:


> There must be better choices.


Mike Portnoy.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

*A Night for Neil – The Neil Peart Memorial Celebration *will be held on Saturday, May 16th 2020 at the Meridian Centre, St. Catherines Ont.

A Night for Neil | Meridian Centre


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Drum roll for the two possible name selections for St. Catharines pavilion to honour Neil Peart


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Given the two choices, it's gotta be Neil Peart Pavilion. Still hard to believe he's gone.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

boomer said:


> Given the two choices, it's gotta be Neil Peart Pavilion. Still hard to believe he's gone.



Lakeside Park Pavilion would seem to be a tribute to the band. Neal Peart Pavilion makes more sense to me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's funny, but Peart was already built up so much in my mind, I'll probably have him walking on water within a few months.

I actually consider myself lucky to have grown up in the period I did. For me personally it has been a golden age.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Lakeside Park Pavilion would seem to be a tribute to the band. Neal Peart Pavilion makes more sense to me.


I'll bet they'd get more visitors and press with Neil Peart Pavilion too. 

And 20 yrs from now no one will be asking their parents how Lakeside Park got its name, it would fade into genetic oblivion. 

Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It's funny, but Peart was already built up so much in my mind, I'll probably have him walking on water within a few months.
> 
> I actually consider myself lucky to have grown up in the period I did. For me personally it has been a golden age.


Not sure if you're the same age as me but did you happen to catch Rush in Brantford at BCI in 1976? I was only 16 at the time but still remember it like it was yesterday. Its the only time I ever got to see them live.

Rush live in Brantford, ON, 21-02-1976


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Lakeside Park Pavilion would seem to be a tribute to the band. Neal Peart Pavilion makes more sense to me.


I remember waiting for a traffic light to change and realizing I was at a junction of some street or another and Tragically Hip Way. I took a picture (which I can't find at the moment), but I think any town that honours modern cultural icons in such a way (pun intended) is alright with me. If Kingston can do it, other towns can too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Not sure if you're the same age as me but did you happen to catch Rush in Brantford at BCI in 1976? I was only 16 at the time but still remember it like it was yesterday. Its the only time I ever got to see them live.
> 
> Rush live in Brantford, ON, 21-02-1976



In 76 I was 15 and still attending high school on Dalhousie, New Brunswick.

I've seen Rush probably about ten times I would guess, a few times down east in Moncton and the rest in or near Toronto,


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lakeside Park, while a very nice song, is from an album many would call obscure, certainly not among their more popular or successful.

It should have Peart's name specifically IMO.

Nothing wrong with a tribute to Rush as a whole. Long overdue and go ahead but if it's about The Professor...….


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> *Lakeside Park, while a very nice song, is from an album many would call obscure, certainly not among their more popular or successful.*
> 
> It should have Peart's name specifically IMO.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a tribute to Rush as a whole. Long overdue and go ahead but if it's about The Professor...….


I agree, yet it remains one of favourite Rush albums - perhaps because it was still a 3-piece guitar-driven band at the time?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I agree, yet it remains one of favourite Rush albums - perhaps because it was still a 3-piece guitar-driven band at the time?


I never thought it was a bad album at all. I was surprised to learn that it wasn't a success in terms of sales.

I have a nice copy on vinyl and also in iTunes.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I was surprised to learn that it wasn't a success in terms of sales.


Just a guess here. _2112_ and shortly after, _All the World's a Stage_, saw them take off big time. And if any bought previous albums afterwards, it most likely would have been _Archives_, the compilation set of their first three albums. That's what I did.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I think Moving Pictures was right before All The World’s A Stage. If memory serves All the world was a live album from the Moving Pictures tour.

Moving Pictures was by far their biggest album to that date. I think it was probably the peak of their popularity. It was the last album by them that captured my attention. From then on it was a decent song here and there.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

All The World’s A Stage - '76
Moving Pictures - Feb, '81
You're thinking 'Exit...Stage Left' _- _Oct, '81


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

You’re absolutely right. Cheers.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

side one of "Moving Pictures" is one of the most kickass song sequences in the history of mankind

RIP Neil


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I've got nothing to add for the naming thing in St. Cats, but I do know that a particular bassist had studio time booked with (at least) drummer Matt Cameron the morning of (and the day after) Pearl Jam was set to play Hamilton a few weeks ago.

This is Dave's and Geddy's moms backstage at one of the Foos shows at Budweiser Stage 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> I think Moving Pictures was right before All The World’s A Stage. If memory serves All the world was a live album from the Moving Pictures tour.
> 
> *Moving Pictures was by far their biggest album to that date. I think it was probably the peak of their popularity. *It was the last album by them that captured my attention. From then on it was a decent song here and there.


It was their biggest album, but 2112 is what made the band and gave them independence with the record company. The record company wanted another 'Rush' after a string of progressive albums. The band said "screw it, if we're going out, we're going out our way" and made another prog album. For some strange reason, people liked it and bought it. If not for that, Rush may not have made it to 1980 or never got the worldwide attention they so deservingly got.

This from their bio-pic, a fabulous 'watch'.

Rush: Beyond the Lighted Stage (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> It was their biggest album, but 2112 is what made the band and gave them independence with the record company. The record company wanted another 'Rush' after a string of progressive albums. The band said "screw it, if we're going out, we're going out our way" and made another prog album. For some strange reason, people liked it and bought it. If not for that, Rush may not have made it to 1980 or never got the worldwide attention they so deservingly got.
> 
> This from their bio-pic, a fabulous 'watch'.
> 
> Rush: Beyond the Lighted Stage (2010) - IMDb


Yes, a very well made and insightful look at Rush. For me watching this documentary is a bit like seeing my childhood through someone else's eyes.

It was really interesting for me to know to some extent, what they were experiencing while I was in the crowd watching and listening.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/morgan-macdonald-statue-neil-peart-1.5634222


----------

